# Mini Brick Backsplash



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Tiling is fun, and using tumbled brick-type tiles will be a good first project. Since the edges are somewhat rounded and irregular, small mistakes won't be as obvious. 

Definately use a wet saw. Not using a wet saw will make you never want to lay tile again. Having one for the job will make life easy and the job will be neater.

It can be a little challenging to grout stone or brick-type tiles due to their porosity and somewhat irregular faces. Smooth tiles are easier to grout. Just have lots of buckets of water and clean sponges handy. Clean your sponge constantly when wiping the grout off after applying it with a float. Do small areas at a time...Don't do more than you can wipe off before it starts to dry. Sometimes a little margin float is easier than a big grout float, especially in edges and corners. Definately worth having one.


----------

